# Questions about the process...



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello,
First off i am asking this here because i do not know and i cannot find the information anywheres else. I am not asking to annoy anyone. 

With that said. 

So I apply to take the exam...
get there and fill out 4 towns/cities for the scrores to go to?...
take the exam....
Wait to hear back from those towns?

Anythign else in the middle that has to be done like filling out applications for those depts? 

Thank you for your help! Greatly appreciated.

-Eric


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

JeepinWeezle";p="53591 said:


> So I apply to take the exam...
> get there and fill out 4 towns/cities for the scrores to go to?...
> take the exam....
> Wait to hear back from those towns?


You will get a postcard from civil service giving you a time/ date to sign the certification "list" at the appointing authority(town/city).This signifies to the town/CS that you are willing to take the job. Some towns/cities will give you an application packet after you show up and sign the list.


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

thanx man


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Here is how it has worked for me so far....

Took the test back in the day, put down 4 towns.
Changed one of the towns to another about 8 months ago.
Got a postcard to come sign the list if interested for one of the towns.
Signed the list, got an application packet in the mail a couple of weeks later. 
I'm pretty certain that after the point where you sign the list, the rest of the process is up to the individual agency.


----------

